
OpenAI Invites for It’s Scholars Program, Will Pay $10K per Month - yadavrohit
https://analyticsdrift.com/openai-invites-for-its-scholars-program-will-pay-10k-per-month/
======
TomMarius
I am really disappointed by the discrimination.

~~~
yadavrohit
Yes, same here. It should be open for all.

